
Air Quality Is Worse in Portland, OR Than in Beijing - aaronbrethorst
http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2015/08/air-quality-is-worse-in-portland-oregon.html
======
dalke
If I read link this correctly, the "is" here is more like "is currently" and
not "is over the long term"; there's a large fire in the Columbia Gorge, with
winds blowing the smoke to Portand.

I grew up in Miami. Every once in a while there would be a news blurb about
how it was warmer in Anchorage than Miami. "Miami is colder than Anchorage" is
both true and false, "depend[ing] on what the meaning of the word 'is' is."

